# GO help needed!



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

On Friday left for a funeral in san diego and when I got back home on Sunday one of my GO's was stuck between the top of a coco hut and a piece of driftwood. They have lived in the same tank for about 2 years with no issues though I have since removed the coco hut. He was definitely skinnier as he was pretty fat when I left - the max amount of days he could have been stuck was friday afternoon to sunday evening. He didnt eat today and now when I got home after work he was upside down but still breathing - I have removed him and put in a quarantine temp tank. 

Any advice would be great - thank you very much


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

What is a GO?


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Whoops sorry its a Giant Orange Tinc


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Termites are a great way to fatten skinny frogs up. Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Perhaps he got dehydrated while he was stuck there? I might include a shallow dish of water in his quarantine. 

Best of luck
Sally


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm about to leave for three days and its stuff like this that worries me. Hopefully the little guy recovers and there are no internal injuries.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

I put a small tray of water in the tank, thanks for the advice, I'm hoping tomorrow he'll be active.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

The frog is looking good, i think he is in the clear! Also I do think he was dehydrated from being stuck which was a good call. Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Good to hear!
Doug


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Keep a close eye on it for a while.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Bananaman said:


> The frog is looking good, i think he is in the clear! Also I do think he was dehydrated from being stuck which was a good call. Thanks and happy holidays!


This makes me very happy...

Sally


----------

